# Studious Cholla & Girly-Girl Zoey



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Our latest photo shoot with Cholla & Zoey. Hedgie-Daddy took pictures while I fed a constant stream of mealies. Cholla still wouldn't cooperate. Really wanted to see him with the glasses on - but he had other ideas. :roll:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

And here's Zoey! - She wasn't having that hat.


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

I just snorted! So funny!


----------



## Rosalia (Nov 9, 2010)

Cute pictures ^^ 
& beautiful hedgehogs


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

PJM you take such good photos  thanks for sharing they are stunning as always!


----------



## PJsMom (Nov 20, 2010)

O-M-G!! those are adorable!! you got very very cute hedgies PJM!!! awwww


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

Ha!Ha!Ha! I love your photo shoots, you always get awesome pics! Zoey with the pearls and hat is so cute and Cholla is such a handsome boy.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Zoey always makes the funniest faces! Cholla is a cutie!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Those are great  I really love the one with the hat and pearls, too precious!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Ok, I just burst out laughing at these, they're great!

My favorite is the 2nd of Cholla, where he's like "Seriously? Glasses????"

BAHAHAHA! :lol:


----------



## Julie Stuhr (Mar 21, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Absolutely fantastic. I may have injured something while trying to withhold a snort of laughter!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Fantabulous! :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## Sunshiner (May 12, 2010)

Cute! How's Triple H doing?


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

My favorite is the second on Zoey. Teehee! *wink*


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Too cute! :lol: As always, Zoey has the best faces ever...


----------



## zomeister (Dec 7, 2010)

This is so cute!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Thanks for all the nice comments guys! I always look forward to reading them. It's so nice to be able to share pictures with people who can appreciate how cute my hedgies are! :lol:


----------

